# Cost of 1 bedroom apt in Merida



## nycgirl17 (Aug 5, 2010)

Im looking to move to Merida next week and was wondering if anyone knows the average cost of a furnished 1 bedroom in Merida. Would prefer to be in walking distance of the Zocolo (within 1 mile). We are in our late 30's and like to go out alot so any advice would be great. Thanks.
Oh, and the average price of a 2 bedroom, if anyone knows.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

nycgirl17 said:


> Im looking to move to Merida next week and was wondering if anyone knows the average cost of a furnished 1 bedroom in Merida. Would prefer to be in walking distance of the Zocolo (within 1 mile). We are in our late 30's and like to go out alot so any advice would be great. Thanks.
> Oh, and the average price of a 2 bedroom, if anyone knows.


inmuebles en Merida

VivaStreet Resultados de tu Búsqueda

Inmobiliaria and VivaStreet are good places to start. When you arrive, pick up the local newspaper and check the listings. Secondly, find the neighborhood where you would live and walk around looking for Se Renta signs on the walls of houses.


----------

